# Janes kids



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So with all my drama this last week, and feeling down, had not shared these 2 with you guys. The little girl is a keeper :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW that is a really neat looking face coloring!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty babies...I love their markings! The little buck looks too cute with his face all splashed


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on a couple of great looking kids!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute  Congrats :thumb: I love all their flashy colors!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.... :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful kids! Congrats!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats! Those babies are just strikingly beautiful!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwww, I LOVE their coloring!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow those are some cute kids :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that face! What an adorable doe. She would be a keeper for me too! Congratulations!


----------

